# feeling way better



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

my dp and anxiety have lessened so much in the last couple of weeks and now im feeling so much better than i did a few months ago. im able to enjoy life and it feels so good. i hope more of u can feel this good


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

thats great hun!!! wish i felt better again! how long have you had dp??


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

MATT! that's incredible baby 
so proud of you


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

_*Really*_ happy to hear this matty.  See I told you, you can do anything.

Take care.
Lynsey.


----------



## Ginger (Aug 4, 2005)

Are you on medication AntiSocial? Is that what helped you or something else? Whatever you did I'm happy for you and hope we all are gonna get there soon someday.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Matt that is great to hear, keep it up man!


----------



## DaZeDaNdCoNfUsEd (Oct 14, 2008)

Good to hear that you are doing well, i was at such a high the other day and then something made me upset and i came crashing back down


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't worry dazed I get the same way =/

And congratulations on feeling better AntiSocial! We all have the power to do anything we set our minds to 
Hope you feel better always


----------



## DaZeDaNdCoNfUsEd (Oct 14, 2008)

THanks meghan much appreciation. yeah i got into a big arguement with someonbe that i am very close to and was stressed out about it for a long time and now i found out that i have to pay 2400 to get my car fixed so it's just like one thing after the other and never ceases to quit.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

I feel ya, I lost my best friend because we'd keep arguing since she said I have "changed" and I kinda feel lost without her, and I just don't really hang out with friends anymore so I feel alone. I just get so damn nervous around people for some reason.

But yeah, I've had problems left and right as well, lost my best-friend(due to arguements), boyfriend lost his dad, lost one of my other best-friends(passed due to cancer =/ ) and also my grandfather a short while ago... so if it helps you, I know exactlyyyyy how you are feeling! Let's hope we get some good luck coming our way!


----------



## DaZeDaNdCoNfUsEd (Oct 14, 2008)

you can only strike out soo many times before you hit a home run, a philosophy that i keep close to me.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Ginger said:


> Are you on medication AntiSocial? Is that what helped you or something else? Whatever you did I'm happy for you and hope we all are gonna get there soon someday.


nope no meds. just tried hard to enjoy life and not worry about dp

thanx for all of ur support everyone


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

good to hear matt!
no meds is the best route!
we still gotta do that collabo brotha!

peeeace


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Optimusrhyme said:


> good to hear matt!
> no meds is the best route!
> we still gotta do that collabo brotha!
> 
> peeeace


ya man we gotta get on that


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------

